# DigitalOcean Migration



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2015)

Received this email earlier:



> Hey there,
> 
> We have some good news! We are upgrading your Droplet to the latest version of our cloud, so we can bring you the latest features on the DigitalOcean platform.
> 
> ...



The impacted droplet was located in their "New York 1" location.

I do like that they allow you to initiate the migration/upgrade manually.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 13, 2015)

Migration speed of 1 minute per GB? That's 16 megabytes per second disk transfer or 128Mbps network transfer - quite slow.


----------



## trewq (Jul 13, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Migration speed of 1 minute per GB? That's 16 megabytes per second disk transfer or 128Mbps network transfer - quite slow.


I imagine it will be much quicker, this is just to give people a timeframe for the downtime.


----------



## bauhaus (Jul 13, 2015)

Yep. Actually it took like about 5min to complete the upgrade.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 13, 2015)

DO is the boss.


----------



## Vega (Jul 15, 2015)

Shame they don't offer managed VPS.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 16, 2015)

Vega said:


> Shame they don't offer managed VPS.


DO is targeting a particular branch of the market, aka developers.

And developers don't really need managed services.


----------



## William (Jul 16, 2015)

>2015

>not using live migration and/or KVM suspend


----------



## danielm (Jul 22, 2015)

These migrations have been on-going. I've had to migrate a few droplets over the past few months. I would suggest initiating it yourself, that way you know when it will happen.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 22, 2015)

Vega said:


> Shame they don't offer managed VPS.



I am pretty sure @jarland or any other of the DO staff won't mind helping you out on some issues some hosts may claim as managed only.


----------



## jarland (Aug 12, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Vega said:
> 
> 
> > Shame they don't offer managed VPS.
> ...


Well, at least offer the best advice that I can


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 13, 2015)

jarland said:


> Chris Miller said:
> 
> 
> > Vega said:
> ...


Eww gross Jarland's here!  

Kidding!  Welcome back mate!


----------

